# PubMed- Repercussions of NSAIDS drugs on bone tissue: The osteoblast.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Repercussions of NSAIDS drugs on bone tissue: The osteoblast.*

Life Sci. 2015 Jan 24;

Authors: García-Martínez O, De Luna-Bertos E, Ramos-Torrecillas J, Manzano-Moreno FJ, Ruiz C

PMID: 25625244 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

